# Ladies Hybrid Bikes



## Jagtazman (11 Sep 2011)

I am looking for a bike for the wife however most of the ladies bikes I see are either 7 or 3 speed not 18 or 21 like the gents
She wants a hybrid with a ladies style frame ie and old fashioned or classic look.
My questions are why do the classics have smaller gears?
Is there really any difference between the ones with 7 gears and 21 gears?
She will use is for weekends, casual use ride with the kids etc
Can anyone recommend some decent bikes
Budget is up to £200 but looking on ebay and seen some £200-£400 go for around £150 on there.
Its a mine field lol


----------



## apollo179 (11 Sep 2011)

A bike with 26inch mountain bike wheels should be quite easy and quite cheap to pick up on ebay. If your after a hybrid with 700c road type wheels then they are alot scarcer and more expensive.
Heres a womens "hybrid" that sold for £80 on ebay yesterday - 26inch wheels.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140601787...id=m570.l2736&_nkw=140601787376&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Everyone always suggests looking at decathalon and they are within your price bracket.


----------



## funnymummy (11 Sep 2011)

I have a Giant Expression LX, traditional ladies step through frame, 21 gears... I bought it 6 years ago to tow my both my bubs in a sit in trailer, then towed a PashleyUPlus 2 & now a Mission Piggyback - alot of which has been on nice smooth roads, but a lot over rough trails - It has even done most of the South Downs Way, (towing the Mission & loaded with camping gear) 
She has now done several thousand miles & have just had to change the original back tyre.
Basicaly it is a damn fine bike, that can take a lot of abuse... Gets my thumbs up


----------



## captainhastings (11 Sep 2011)

I know what you mean about a mine field I am looking for a bike for each of my two daughters 16,14 years both quite tall so I want a small ladies bike.
Need to go second hand as I can't afford 2 decent new ones and I certainly don't want some cheap new one that weighs a tonne and puts them off.


----------



## Wades (11 Sep 2011)

Got one of these....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Viking-Vantage-Ladies-21sp-Hybrid/dp/B00389EZOC

...For Mrs Wades a couple of years ago and have been very impressed with it. Very light and well built. Has full length mud guards and chain guard too as well as a decent rack. 

We paid around £180 on ebay but there don't seem to be any at the moment on there.


----------



## Jagtazman (11 Sep 2011)

Well managed to pick up the wife a Ladies Dawes Discovery 301 Hybrid Bicycle today, tells me the best bike we've road tested so we bought it


----------



## MissTillyFlop (11 Sep 2011)

Jagtazman said:


> I am looking for a bike for the wife however most of the ladies bikes I see are either 7 or 3 speed not 18 or 21 like the gents
> She wants a hybrid with a ladies style frame ie and old fashioned or classic look.
> My questions are why do the classics have smaller gears?
> Is there really any difference between the ones with 7 gears and 21 gears?
> ...




I bought a Viking vision last year - step-through dutch frame, with 18 gears And a basket!!!!

I don't know if they make the Vision any more, but they make a lot of traditional ladies bikes with 18 or 21 gears.

http://www.leisureoutlet.com/?subca...0&q=viking&x=0&y=0&dispatch=products.search#4


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2011)

Jagtazman said:


> Well managed to pick up the wife a Ladies Dawes Discovery 301 Hybrid Bicycle today, tells me the best bike we've road tested so we bought it



Good call! 
The Discovery is a good everyday, go almost anywhere all-rounder, nip to the shops, go along gravelly trails/towpaths or even load-up and go touring.


----------



## growingvegetables (12 Sep 2011)

> The Discovery is a good everyday, go almost anywhere all-rounder, nip to the shops, go along gravelly trails/towpaths or even load-up and go touring.



+1 - and if you're truly bonkers, it'll cope with the Marin Trails. OK, perhaps with rather less style, speed, and general panache than the real MTBers, but it'll do it


----------



## apollo179 (12 Sep 2011)

Giant ladies bike 700c wheels. £26.05
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330610337621


----------



## stevetailor125 (12 Sep 2011)

Glad you found one, I've just got a Claud Butler Odessy in as part of the bicycle recycling scheme, now if the mens Claud Butler is built as good as this ladies then I'm after one


----------



## captainhastings (12 Sep 2011)

Well I ended up with this for my girls
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250886815...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
might be a bit heavier than I planned but at least it will be sturdy


----------



## apollo179 (12 Sep 2011)

captainhastings said:


> Well I ended up with this for my girls
> http://www.ebay.co.u...9#ht_500wt_1156
> might be a bit heavier than I planned but at least it will be sturdy



2 x new tyres. Reckon youve done pretty well. 
Looks nice.


----------



## captainhastings (12 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> 2 x new tyres. Reckon youve done pretty well.
> Looks nice.



yea plus if they don't ride it I will ride it my self ladies bike or not


----------

